# *The beginning* Electric Rollerblades



## sw2ps (Sep 5, 2013)

Also, in my mind and in my drawings...

The motor would be mounted in front and above the anterior part of the foot... the chain (or whatever) would run down either side to the wheel that propels the rear rollerblade wheel... Batteries, electronics, etc after that will all be self-contained...wireless throttle control.... 

I'm mainly concerned about the motor and any ideas/feedback anyone has. I don't want to purchase and install a motor and then have these things be so strong that they literally make me fall backwards. 

I would appreciate non-negative feedback... So please don't respond with "You are gonna kill your self" or etc.... If I can go 10+ mph without assistance, I figure I can commute as well.


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

Some of the robot parts sites have motor/adapters to mount Rollerblade wheels.


----------



## gte718p (Jul 30, 2009)

Seems straight forward though not necessarily easy. I would be looking at brushless servo motors and RC lithium battery packs. Nothing I am aware of is going to control two motors independently and wirelessly. 
If it were me I would widen the track and fit a belt gear to each wheel, if you have access to a lathe you should be able to true up one side of the wheel and bolt/glue directly to the wheel. That might make it hard to skate not using the motor though. Another option would be to just drive the rear wheel. I think that would be best to keep the option of normal skating.
Servos provide positive speed control so you could match left and right. I think I would start with wired for proof of concept. A microprocessor like PIC or Arduino would allow you to do the wireless and match speed control. 
I see a good bit of design and fabrication in your future but see absolutely no reason it can’t be done.


----------



## Wreck (Aug 1, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiSabWv2YY0 This looks like a good plan. He even has disk brakes.


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

Here are some adapters for Rollerblade wheels.

http://www.servocity.com/html/drive_wheel_adaptor_b__595634_.html


----------



## mozg4d (Feb 26, 2016)

http://mozg4d.com/electroskates_en.htm


----------

